# UV Light Set-UP (Simples)



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Hi folks, just setting up a new viv and thought I would share a wee tip on how I set up my UV lights...

Nice and simple, seen a few things on people asking, so I though this would be helpful. I love hearing ideas, no matter how simple......

First of all I am using the sensational T5 lighting system..... Thanks to Arcadia and especially Arcadiajohn for his advice and help :2thumb:

Top guy and amazing lights.... If u don't have one! BUY ONE!!!

Ok here we go, as the O/H calls it a box









Now extra adhesive velcro, my viv will be getting to around the 70% humidity mark. Purchased from E-Bay...









Now stick the velcro on the back of the reflector and position with both side having the sticker removed, so it sticks to the viv....

Here is what you should have!

















My supervisor making sure I am doing the job (Sebastian)









Finished...









This is stuck to the front edge, not the back of the viv.... Makes the difference....

My other supervisor! (Bear)









I know this is simple, but it works! :2thumb: Please if you think this has been useful please comment :2thumb::no1:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Great post mate. very good.


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Cheers man...... I am like Asda, every little helps, lol.

it's just these small things that people rarley talk about, I see questions quite often on it too. Thought a wee pic thread would help.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Iguanaquinn said:


> Cheers man...... I am like Asda, every little helps, lol.
> 
> it's just these small things that people rarley talk about, I see questions quite often on it too. Thought a wee pic thread would help.


errmmm that was tescos:blush: but the principal stands the same.:2thumb:
I agree, people are unsure how to install this sort of thing, usually the newbies.

some more pics of peoples ideas of getting the wires through would not go a miss either: victory:

Infact next time I do a viv setup I might contribute to the thread too.


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

Salazare Slytherin said:


> errmmm that was tescos:blush: but the principal stands the same.:2thumb:
> I agree, people are unsure how to install this sort of thing, usually the newbies.
> 
> some more pics of peoples ideas of getting the wires through would not go a miss either: victory:
> ...



I take the lid off and just sit them in the holes..... I ususally pin the wires with cable clips, the ones that go into the wall. 

Ahh Asda, Tesco, same :censor: lol.....

Yea the thread is more aimed at newbies, think I put in the wrong catergory though........... Might get a Mod to move it.


----------



## dinostore (Feb 23, 2011)

good thread, but i just use a tube clip.....very simples


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

dinostore said:


> good thread, but i just use a tube clip.....very simples


Ha ha yeah they work too.... I like the flexibility of velcro, stick it on the back of the reflector and it can be moved around with no fuss.


I had tons spare from getting some to attach my stat, thermometer, bla bla bla..... Also if stacking viv's you can add a little for stability, all sorts of uses!


----------



## ArranP (Jan 12, 2008)

Tesco sells some really heavy duty velcro, 20kg max weight stuff which is brilliant. I use it in my garage and hang tools with it. 

Never get use to a spade just stuck to the roof  Would be good if you feel some velcro's are a bit too easy to separate.


----------



## Iguanaquinn (Nov 13, 2010)

ArranP said:


> Tesco sells some really heavy duty velcro, 20kg max weight stuff which is brilliant. I use it in my garage and hang tools with it.
> 
> Never get use to a spade just stuck to the roof  Would be good if you feel some velcro's are a bit too easy to separate.


Cool. I just used e-bay... Quite like the velcro as it saves more holes in my viv.... Nice and flexible and removable!!


----------



## Paul112 (Apr 6, 2007)

Neat idea, never thought of that 

Best,
Paul


----------

